

30 Day Skill - WeBuild
http://30dayskill.com

======
joekinley
Why would I want to spend money to learn something, I could learn for free in
various free online tutorials?

Where is the difference to your business here? And also, why have a
ridiculously slow loading site with a super ultra HD background image, just to
be able to click a link that shows a site that is extremely hard to read
properly and THEN find out that I have to pay to do it?

------
acconrad
I have a huge gripe with any feature that is "free". It's not free - it's
_included_ as part of the $9.99 it's costing me to sign up. Also a Certificate
of Completion is useless - putting this on my resume will do nothing for my
value as a Swift programmer.

------
WeBuild
Master a skill in 30 Days with a daily email that will include today's lesson.

